# Salmonella



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, apparently my husband tells me that my dad is going to try and talk me out of raw feeding my dogs. Adam (my husband) said something about salmonella, and at first I thought he meant that the dogs were going to get it, but apparently my dad seems to think that WE are going to get salmonella from the dogs licking our faces and such.

So, my question is, have any of you ever had experiences where your dogs have licked your face or anyone else's face and it has resulted in food poisoning? I mean, I'm pretty sure it'd be an extremely rare thing if it ever did happen, considering how many good things everyone here says about raw feeding, but I want proof to throw in my dad's face.

On a side note, mum said "You need to talk to your vet about that! I don't think it's healthy! I think you're going to kill your dogs!" XDDD Parents....gotta love them.


----------



## Goldilocks (Aug 4, 2009)

I wouldn't be too concerned about catching salmonella from raw fed dogs. I will share with you a personal story of mine.... well over a year ago I was diagnosed with an autoimmune disease and had to start taking injections of a medication to suppress my immune system. I was on increasing amounts of the drugs for 3 months when I decided to stop feeding raw because I had read of raw feeding being a risk to those who are immune compromised. My immune system got so compromised from this drug that I kept getting severe respiratory infections and eventually had to go off of it. However, I never had any type of gastrointestinal illness or effects because of feeding raw. When I went back to kibble my dog's problems returned (yeast, ear infections, digestive problems) and we went back onto raw before long and are still on raw.

As long as you practice good hygiene, wash your hands after handling raw meat and dishes, etc. you should be fine. Not sure I would let a dog lick me right after eating though.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately our dogs will sneak kisses after eating...we call it yuck mouth LOL.

We have never gotten sick from them and it has been over a year with four big dogs. There is always the potential to get sick from it, but there are far more pressing risks in life that are much more likely to happen. Its just not something I worry about because as long as you keep things clean and TRY not to let them lick you after eating its not a high risk at all. 

If you talk to your vet most likely they will push the "bacteria" risk just like your parents are. The greater majority of vets know nothing of raw feeding, so they are naturally leery of it. They will tell you that it is not a healthy and balanced diet and then turn around to sell you Hill's, Purina, Eukanuba, etc because it is backed by clinical trials with evidence that they "work". These vets are not nutritionists, they are medical doctors and are good at doing just that...not proficient in nutrition. Just like with human medicine, general practice has little to do with actual nutrition.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We raw feed our dogs, and we've definately had raw kisses given against our will a few times. We have a Boxer, and she is the kissiest dog of all time. 
I don'tsee feeding raw to be any different than people who handle raw meat for themselves. Wash counter surfaces when you prepare it. Wash your hands after handling it. Basic common sense stuff. When it's raining and we feed inside (we feed in a half bathroom with tile floors) we jsut swiffer the floor after, it takes two seconds. 

Bacteria was a HUGE concern of mine, as I have a very weak immune system since being deathly ill two years ago, and I honestly was still afraid of it when I had to start my Corgi on raw, but I've never had any issues with it at all. I try to keep Annie's kisses under control for about a half hour after she eats. Sometimes we're successful. Sometimes we're not.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I get raw kisses all the time. I'm still alive. Never heard of that happening, either.
I get a lot of that from my mom too haha. My dad actually likes the idea of raw feeding though!! :smile:

Just wash everything that raw meat touches. If you are real concerned, use bleach & dish soap, but I usually just wet a rag and wipe it down. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think people are a lot more paranoid about bacteria than they should be. Maybe if you made out with your dogs while they were eating raw food that just so happened to be contaminated with salmonella, _then_ you might get it! But really, who is going to do that? That's a pretty gross and weird thing to do. I get kisses from my dogs all the time and have yet to get salmonella poisoning from them, nor have I ever heard of it happening to anyone else. They'll also tell you that you could contract it from their stools. I want to know what the heck you'd be doing with dog poop to contract anything from it?! Handling it with your bare hands and putting them in your mouth without washing them? I think it all comes down to common sense, really. 

And unless you find a raw-friendly vet (Dr. Lowell but he's super expensive, or the ladies at Lakeside Animal Hospital but they want you to feed some fruits and veggies), then a vet isn't going to know anything about raw feeding enough to give you any sort of intelligent advice on it.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

There have been many well-known cases of recalled pet food because of heavy salmonella contamination but I read once somewhere (can't recall where) that when randomly tested, kibble is often shown to be contaminated with different kinds of bacteria, including salmonella. 

People assume kibble is sterile, but it often isn't. Seems like the risk of handling contaminated food doesn't matter much between kibble or raw meat. Just practice common-sense hygiene regardless of what you feed.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

JayJayisme said:


> There have been many well-known cases of recalled pet food because of heavy salmonella contamination but I read once somewhere (can't recall where) that when randomly tested, kibble is often shown to be contaminated with different kinds of bacteria, including salmonella.


Thats exactly true, however, you never hear of dogs or humans getting sick from the recalled kibble.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not concerned at all. I about died laughing when my husband brought up this point. But I definitely want my hunting dad on my side. Not only that, but I'm pretty sure they have an extra food saver thingy dingy that vacuums the air out of the bags. That would be a good addition for my raw feeding habits.

I talked to my mum more about it today. She was, like, "I still don't agree with that! You need to talk to more people and a vet about it, and what about the point that dad brought up about salmonella?!"

I was, like, "No vet is gonna know about raw feeding. That's not something they're taught in vet school. And I've already told you, I joined a forum...with LOTS OF PEOPLE who feed their dogs raw, and I'm learning a LOT from them about it."

"Well, I just don't want to see you ruin those dogs." -.-

Yeah, ruin them...more like make them BETTER. I really should use the argument that most show breeders feed their dogs raw because it's a more healthy and balanced diet. I DEFINITELY plan on using your guys's statements about your own experiences and how none of you have ever gotten sick from raw kisses. Also, many, many, many thanks for the tip about most kibbles containing salmonella. That'll definitely be a big hitter. XD I try to avoid kisses if I can, but they've definitely snuck them in, and I've never gotten sick from it. haha.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you get your parents to look at this site with you? Show them some of the success stories, especially Grissom and Casey.


----------



## theyan (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't tried raw feeding my dogs. I'm afraid that it will compromise their health.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Um. No offense. But how would that happen? c_c


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you be more specific? We have about a million threads addressing bacteria and raw feeding, perhaps you should peruse what's already been discussed and then come back with any questions you have that aren't answered.


----------

